# 5,000,000 candlepower



## MikeSalt (Jan 12, 2007)

Can you guys explain something to me. Where I live (UK), it is possible to buy 5,000,000 candlepower spotlights for only £16.99 (about $30). I find it hard to believe that much candlepower is available from something so cheap. What's the scam?


----------



## Illum (Jan 12, 2007)

i dont think theres a scam here....except its a little pricy

for less than $20 you can buy 1.5 MCP spotlights here in the US


----------



## BVH (Jan 12, 2007)

Remember, when you're talking candlepower, your talking about the amount of light at a single, small point in "space" - not the total light output of the source - bulb, LED, etc. Bulbs with low and average Lumens output can be focused very tightly and produce a very high candlepower number. Don't get caught up in the "candlepower" number.


----------



## winny (Jan 12, 2007)

There is no way getting 5 MCP from one of those. The brilliance of the halogen lamp is just insufficient. Just ask Ra, or wait for him to join in here...


----------



## tebore (Jan 12, 2007)

winny said:


> There is no way getting 5 MCP from one of those. The brilliance of the halogen lamp is just insufficient. Just ask Ra, or wait for him to join in here...


 
He's getting 5MCP it's just not calibrated or compensated for losses yet. With only 65% coming out the front end in the ideal cases it's around 3MCP. Mind you it's not a AR coated glass lens and the reflector isn't highly polished. It's maybe 1-2 MCP coming out the front end with a good charge. 

5MCP is probably from taking the Bulb's total CP and then amplifying by what the company that sold them the reflector told them it will amplify by. 

So they ain't lying, just not telling the truth.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jan 12, 2007)

I might be mistaken but I think I read a post where Ra talked about measuring the candlepower with his own equipment and a 15 million candlepower spot light only really puts out 400,000 candlepower. From what I've read on here, the high candlepower claims are just an attention getter and as I think Ra said something like this, the companies don't think the average person has the equipment to measure candlepower, well, Ra does. I hope Ra joins in and lets us know if that is the case.


----------



## winny (Jan 12, 2007)

tebore said:


> Bulb's total CP and then amplifying by...



To speak about a bulbs "total CP" and then amplification leaves you on seriously thin ice. If you would integrate/add up your total "CP" of a bulb, you find it's total luminous flux, or "the bulb's lumen" as people like to (erroneously) call it, and you can't amplify it (if you by amplification means multiply with anything larger than one) by using a reflector.

Long story short, the bulb does definitely not have 5 MCP (50 kCP at most, assuming 100 W and 20 lm/W, but I guess the "5 MCP ones uses ~30 W bulbs, so more realistically 9 kCP) and there is just no way 5 MCP coming out from the spotlight in any direction of it.


----------



## tebore (Jan 12, 2007)

winny said:


> To speak about a bulbs "total CP" and then amplification leaves you on seriously thin ice. If you would integrate/add up your total "CP" of a bulb, you find it's total luminous flux, or "the bulb's lumen" as people like to (erroneously) call it, and you can't amplify it (if you by amplification means multiply with anything larger than one) by using a reflector.
> 
> Long story short, the bulb does definitely not have 5 MCP (50 kCP at most, assuming 100 W and 20 lm/W, but I guess the "5 MCP ones uses ~30 W bulbs, so more realistically 9 kCP) and there is just no way 5 MCP coming out from the spotlight in any direction of it.



Ok not amplify but to capture and concentrate it. HAPPY NOW? HA I said he wasn't getting 5MCP out of the front end. He'd get 1-2MCP if he's lucky.


----------



## NAW (Jan 12, 2007)

Well for 5MCP it would still outthrow many flashlights. Just don't expect it to be reliable. The 2 Spotlights I had failed to fire up after being untouched for couple of months.


----------



## kinseykaylor (Jan 12, 2007)

Basicly the term "candlepower" truly means how far the light will illuminate an object. I.e. a laser has the most amount of candlepower. In the advertising world it’s a combination of power and throw. Which for a laymen is probably a better way to describe a flashlight. Overall a 5 mil light will illuminate objects better than a 2mil, but not as good as a 10 mil. 

NAW,

yes, a 5 million candlepower light is bright and you probably won't be disappointed. But, the 10 minute runtime, 12 hour charge time and build quality will be what disappoints you


----------



## Ra (Jan 14, 2007)

Winny is right,,

These CP-values are highly exaggerated to grab your attention. (and it worked !!) The CP-value that a halogen based torch can reach, mostly depends on the diametre of the reflector (only if the reflector is smooth and parabolic..)

With a 4 inch diametre reflector, about 90,000-110,000 cp should be possible.

The highest value I ever measured from a halogen spotlight is 420,000 (calibrated) For the Cyclops Platinum Thor (9 inch reflector)

Many manufacturers wrongly use CP to express the light output (lumens) And they think: "Who has the means to measure it anyway??"

Only a few manufacturers are honest about the CP-ratings of their products, but much less impressive values are the result:

Example:

Magcharger: 30,000 cp

4D Maglite : 17,000 cp


In most cases (with halogen) a higher wattage bulb does not mean more CP's !! It only means more lumens !!

Overdriving a bulb means both more lumens and more CP's..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## winny (Jan 14, 2007)

Ra,

Thanks! You are way better expressing yourself then I am. I think I have to add me to my list if idols and "Incan Gods".


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought it would be a load of bull. The price is the giveaway factor in this.


----------



## Ra (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike,

Those high power spotlights are not very practical as it comes to burntime-on-one-charge.. Especially the ones with a pistol-grip are a pain in the ... to walk with for more than ten minutes !!

But they put out a lot of lumens, and if you want just that, I'm shure you should be able to find a much cheaper one then the one you mentioned. Just take your time to look around.

If you have found a decent spotlight, you can always concidder moddifying it to HID: A lot more efficient, more lumens, more throw and due to high efficiency: longer burntime on one charge..


Regards,

Ra.


----------

